# Closing merit of mbbs and Bds for cmh and lmdc in 2010



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey! Can anyone tell me what was the closing merit of mbbs and Bds last year for cmh and lmdc??


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

my aggregate is 79.52  I'm soo much worried  i know i cant get into any GOVT.medical college! anyone can please tell me about the fees of all thes private medical colleges per year?plus which private medical college is the best of all? and whats the reputation of FRONTIER MEDICAL COLLEGE? should i apply there as well?


----------

